# Crash replacement program



## mtbroadie (Dec 8, 2001)

Does anybody know if Litespeed has any crash replacement program? I had a bad crash with my 05 Avior, and the fork and maybe the frame need to be replaced. Thanks in advance.


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

mtbroadie said:


> Does anybody know if Litespeed has any crash replacement program? I had a bad crash with my 05 Avior, and the fork and maybe the frame need to be replaced. Thanks in advance.


Sorry to hear about you accident, but hopefully you escaped the incident without damage to yourself.
Send us an email with your details to info(at)litespeed.com and I am sure we can work something out. 

Herbert
Litespeed
www.litespeed.com


----------



## mtbroadie (Dec 8, 2001)

HerbertK said:


> Sorry to hear about you accident, but hopefully you escaped the incident without damage to yourself.
> Send us an email with your details to info(at)litespeed.com and I am sure we can work something out.
> 
> Herbert
> ...


Great! I will definitely send you an email today.


----------

